# Let's talk about sex...



## keekeesaurus

...baby.
We're all doing it and I can't find another thread about it so I thought I'd start one. Whether TTC related or not - let's talk about it :thumbup:.

Anyone with me?


----------



## googly

Sure! I love sex... I can't WAIT til TTC is over so we can go back to doing it when we're both in the mood again! Has been far too many when I've 'forced' him or myself into it... Last night was a case in point - I wasn't feeling too good, he was knackered... And yet, it was likely ov day, so:::::

Not our best effort!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

I know exactly what you mean, it seems like it's more functional than romantic or lusty (I love that word.) Like when I'm in the middle of it (and I always try for missionary as that's supposed to be the best) I'm thinking, should I get my legs a bit higher? The nurse that did my smear said my cervix was tilted, I wonder which way? Should I tilt my hips a bit to the left? Or the right? And foreplay goes out of the window. It's like, put it in and jizz it out and be quick man. Then go and make me a brew so I can put my LUTW without you asking what on earth I'm doing. And then there's the preseed; I don't want to be getting down to it and then have to stop and say 'hang on, I need to insert the preseed!' it kills the moment. 

I'll be glad when I don't have to think about all this, it's wearing me out :sleep:.


----------



## googly

Ha yeah, I just hate having to plan it all out... Definitely loses the spontinaeity of it!

I've been trying really hard to maintain the same level of foreplay........

Certainly make sure it's all about him so that there's no issue with the 'final delivery' :haha: (so, hey, it's not a bad thing for him! ) but it does mean often my 'result' goes completely out the window, boooooo :haha:

Our best sex is when we haven't done it for a week or so, then it's the good 'lusty' stuff (ha). A few times in the week, it certainly starts to lose it's charm.


----------



## keekeesaurus

God bless lusty sex! :thumbup:
I think I need to stop thinking 'timing, timing, timing' as my OH get suspicious if I seem to have been planning my attack. Like when he comes home from work and instead of me being in my baggy trackie bums and an old t-shirt I've got my good clothes and a bit of tutty on, so he automatically asks me what my 'little blue sticks' are saying :blush:. Caught red handed.
I'm going to try for a more spontaneous approach :thumbup:. Your OH does seem to be doing well out of it though :winkwink:.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Sex! My favorite thing! Okay, one of my favorite things!

I miss great sex, the kind that's just for the freakin' _fun_. *Sigh* Anyway, since finding out we've got a baby on the way, the boyfriend is basically treating me like I'm an invalid. It's so sweet and I love him so much, but c'mon, I'm still a horny woman!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Super Alex! 
Bless your OH - maybe he's worried about dislodging the baby? I have heard some men worry about that. But you have needs! And don't pg hormones make you hornier than ever? I'm looking forward to that day :thumbup:.


----------



## readyformore

keekeesaurus said:


> Super Alex!
> Bless your OH - maybe he's worried about dislodging the baby? I have heard some men worry about that. But you have needs! And don't pg hormones make you hornier than ever? I'm looking forward to that day :thumbup:.

I never noticed a big change in my drive (which I think is above average anyway), but with both of my boys, I had a difficult time achieving the big O. Which has NEVER been a problem for me. Ugh, it was frustrating. 

My DH actually loved the site of my pregnant belly. :blush:
It got to the point that I wouldn't change in front of him unless we had time for sex. He would tackle me. :haha: Kinda cute to think about. 
I asked him if he felt more studly when we were out and about and people saw my obviously pregnant belly. He said he didn't feel more studly, but he liked that everyone knew we were having sex! :rofl:


----------



## keekeesaurus

readyformore said:


> I asked him if he felt more studly when we were out and about and people saw my obviously pregnant belly. He said he didn't feel more studly, but he liked that everyone knew we were having sex! :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Brilliant :thumbup:.


----------



## SuperAwesome

keekeesaurus said:


> Super Alex!
> Bless your OH - maybe he's worried about dislodging the baby? I have heard some men worry about that. But you have needs! And don't pg hormones make you hornier than ever? I'm looking forward to that day :thumbup:.

I bet you're right, he's worried about smacking it in the head! 

I do have needs, though, and these damn hormones are driving me crazy! Fingers crossed you know REAL soon, darlin'!


----------



## SuperAwesome

readyformore said:


> My DH actually loved the site of my pregnant belly. :blush:
> It got to the point that I wouldn't change in front of him unless we had time for sex. He would tackle me. :haha: Kinda cute to think about.
> I asked him if he felt more studly when we were out and about and people saw my obviously pregnant belly. He said he didn't feel more studly, but he liked that everyone knew we were having sex! :rofl:

That is SO great. I'm kinda worried how my guy will be; it's a real fear that I'll be a turn off, you know?


----------



## readyformore

SuperAwesome said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> My DH actually loved the site of my pregnant belly. :blush:
> It got to the point that I wouldn't change in front of him unless we had time for sex. He would tackle me. :haha: Kinda cute to think about.
> I asked him if he felt more studly when we were out and about and people saw my obviously pregnant belly. He said he didn't feel more studly, but he liked that everyone knew we were having sex! :rofl:
> 
> That is SO great. I'm kinda worried how my guy will be; it's a real fear that I'll be a turn off, you know?Click to expand...

Totally know what you're saying. :hugs: I bet he'll come through for you.

Recently, I saw a picture of me right before I delivered my third. I actually said to him, "Wow, you must have been really needy." :haha:
I was never one of those cute, belly only pregnant ladies. It was more like I was pregnant in my thighs, neck, back, face, arms; oh, and the abdomen too. I was not at my most glamorous, lol.


----------



## 12darcy

Ladies, I just have to say, sometimes you all crack me up.... too cute!! Thanks for sharing!!

My storey doesn't differ much from the above stories, my OH and I are very attracted to each other, and he is a manly man, so it just makes everything very exciting.


----------



## lexus15

keekeesaurus said:


> I know exactly what you mean, it seems like it's more functional than romantic or lusty (I love that word.) Like when I'm in the middle of it (and I always try for missionary as that's supposed to be the best) I'm thinking, should I get my legs a bit higher? The nurse that did my smear said my cervix was tilted, I wonder which way? Should I tilt my hips a bit to the left? Or the right? And foreplay goes out of the window. It's like, put it in and jizz it out and be quick man. Then go and make me a brew so I can put my LUTW without you asking what on earth I'm doing. And then there's the preseed; I don't want to be getting down to it and then have to stop and say 'hang on, I need to insert the preseed!' it kills the moment.
> 
> I'll be glad when I don't have to think about all this, it's wearing me out :sleep:.

Haha:haha: That's so me & my OH! We have foreplay if were both lucky & then I really do want him to be in & out as quick as possible..although in reality a quickie with my OH is 45mins!:dohh:

Good luck ladies we'll all reach our goal soon :hugs:


----------



## googly

45 mins?!? Holy crap! :dohh:


----------



## inaru816

Can I just say that I really love this thread? =D&gt; I remember when I was pregnant with my angel baby I was hot under the collar all the time.


----------



## rebekah05

OMG, I love this post! It has me laughing. So our first month TTC, I went all out; a different teddy every night, high heels, etc. By the second month that was sooo not the case. No teddies, just wham, bam, thank you mam. The one night was so funny because my DH had a bad day at work and literally had a frown on his face. I was teasing him, telling him that when we have our first little bundle of joy I will tell him/her "daddy was frowning when we made you"(kidding of course!) We both got a laugh out of it and he hasn't frowned since, even on a bad day. haha


----------



## inaru816

It is hard sometimes though, isn't it? When we first started TTC, some nights I would feel bad because I was pushing him to the point of exhaustion. Now I have learned that while we are in the pre-ovulation phase, I simply withhold sex. That makes it more exciting and he is raring to go when we get close to Ov time. :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

TTC definitely spoils the sex that is for sure, my partner now asks when we're getting down to it "Is this a normal shag or a babymaking shag" as he has a different routine for babymaking as opposed to the semi tantric sessions for recreational bonking :rofl:

The last couple of months we have cut down to every 48 hours, as this keeps things a bit fresher than every 24 hours, inevitably I also seems to Ov at some inconvenient time like a Thursday night or something.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

I think my DH summed it up nicely the other night when he remarked "Wow, when did sex get so damned scientific?!". Incidentally, this little gem came out of his mouth just as I was preparing a softcup and filling an applicator with pressed :haha:

He's completely right though...since we started TTC the bedroom has become more of a labratory then a den of lust. My bedside table now consists of supplements, softcups, preseed, a bbt thermometer and several other TTC incidentals. At this point, I'm sure if I added in a blacklight and microscope I could become a crime scene investigator :wacko:

Guess I'm going to have to get the creative juices flowing in more ways than one! Here's to finding ways to spice up the good ol' baby dance :winkwink:


----------



## keekeesaurus

OvenBunWanted said:


> I think my DH summed it up nicely the other night when he remarked "Wow, when did sex get so damned scientific?!". Incidentally, this little gem came out of his mouth just as I was preparing a softcup and filling an applicator with pressed :haha:
> 
> He's completely right though...since we started TTC the bedroom has become more of a labratory then a den of lust. My bedside table now consists of supplements, softcups, preseed, a bbt thermometer and several other TTC incidentals. At this point, I'm sure if I added in a blacklight and microscope I could become a crime scene investigator :wacko:


:rofl:

That's brilliant. Just brilliant...I have all my TTC paraphernalia in a washbag in the bathroom out of OHs sight but he knows it's there and it still troubles him.



OvenBunWanted said:


> Guess I'm going to have to get the creative juices flowing in more ways than one! Here's to finding ways to spice up the good ol' baby dance :winkwink:

Amen to that :thumbup:. If anyone knows of any can they please post them here? :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Can I just say I LOATHE the term "Baby Dance" it is enough to put me off my game :wacko:


----------



## keekeesaurus

NorthStar said:


> Can I just say I LOATHE the term "Baby Dance" it is enough to put me off my game :wacko:

:haha: You can and I'm with you on that one. I'd never heard of it before I came on here.


----------



## SuperAwesome

NorthStar said:


> Can I just say I LOATHE the term "Baby Dance" it is enough to put me off my game :wacko:

Thank you. C'mon, we're all adults here. If we can squeeze a baby out of our vaginas, we can sure as hell refer to sex using grown-up words.


----------



## twinkle1975

NorthStar said:


> Can I just say I LOATHE the term "Baby Dance" it is enough to put me off my game :wacko:

DH said it to me in a sickly sweet voice the other day - I told him if he said it again sex was off the menu forever!


----------



## readyformore

Today, I was crazy busy at work. I don't think I have been this busy in the past 5 years.

I am beyond thrilled that I'm not ovulating! Even though we enjoy each other even when I'm not ovulating, I'm so happy to be going to bed and I have the guilt free option of turning down sex.

So, that's my sex thought for the night! Or rather, my no sex thought, lol.


----------



## Bluebell bun

He he.. Love this thread. I got a smiley face yesterday morning. OH woke me at 5.30am so we could do the deed before he left for work. His final word on the subject was that he felt like a Chinese panda who "eats shoots and leaves"!!!!!! I was laughing so hard at that time in the morning. It cracked him up even more that I had never heard that joke before. He was like that's one of the oldest lines about!! Made me smile anyway x


----------



## florazurl

I love this thread, u ladies are so funny. ok they said the missionary is the best when TTC, my DH likes it when am on top(lol), when it gets to the baby making time(ov) it gets so boring. The first time i used conceive plus, i told DH to hold so i can put it in, it really spoils the mood and is like starting all over again to get him back in the mood. i cant wait to get this TTC over with.


----------



## 12darcy

OvenBunWanted said:


> I think my DH summed it up nicely the other night when he remarked "Wow, when did sex get so damned scientific?!". Incidentally, this little gem came out of his mouth just as I was preparing a softcup and filling an applicator with pressed :haha:
> 
> He's completely right though...since we started TTC the bedroom has become more of a labratory then a den of lust. My bedside table now consists of supplements, softcups, preseed, a bbt thermometer and several other TTC incidentals. At this point, I'm sure if I added in a blacklight and microscope I could become a crime scene investigator :wacko:
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to get the creative juices flowing in more ways than one! Here's to finding ways to spice up the good ol' baby dance :winkwink:



:laugh2::wave: I so get this!!!! You can't even see all the pictures on my night stand anymore, cluttered with "ttc" things... hahaha 

Thanks for the laugh....


----------



## readyformore

Bluebell bun said:


> His final word on the subject was that he felt like a Chinese panda who "eats shoots and leaves"!!!!!!

I must be really dense. It took me about 5 minutes to figure that one out! 

:rofl:


----------



## flylyeey

I can't WAIT til TTC is over so we can go back to doing it when we're both in the mood again! Has been far too many when I've 'forced' him or myself into it...


----------



## HappyAuntie

IUI saved our sex life. No joke. We've been ttc so long (3 yrs in January) that DH had developed some pretty severe, er, umm, let's call it "performance anxiety". I tried to be sympathetic and understanding - God knows I wasn't in the mood any more than he was, and all I had to do was lay there - but it was SO frustrating!!! He got some viagra from the dr and it definitely helped with the mechanical difficulties, but didn't help the underlying anxiety at all. The day we stopped ttc on our own and started IUI, though, everything changed. (Thank God!!) Suddenly the pressure was completely off - no more mandatory sex days - as long as he can get a sample in the cup, we are good to go!! :thumbup: Sex is fun again, and we get to do it just because we want to. Seriously, I know there's a lot of baggage in giving up on the old-fashioned way and getting help - it was a big mental hurdle to get over - but it's the best thing we ever did for oh so many reasons! :haha: As a matter of fact (TMI alert!), I'm just waiting for him to get home from work right now so I can have a little "appetizer" before dinner! :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

We had some non TTC sex last night and it was fab, last couple of months my partners shift pattern/my delayed Ov has meant that every shag was potentially a TTC shag.

Was brilliant doing it purely for fun again, my OH couldn't believe his luck.


----------



## readyformore

I agree with the IUI comment.

When we did IUI a few cycles ago, it was a big break not to have to worry about what position I was in, if I got it all to stay inside of me, or if there was enough sperm in the ejaculate. 
There was something very comforting about knowing that it got inside uterus safely.


----------



## Milty

ok I can't believe I'm posting in this thread :blush: but this is one thing I think I have mastered :blush: so here goes

my very very best piece of advice is to start doing stretches and get limber...it can add a lot ...even to the old stand by missionary position and guys love love love it!

Even if your not naturally flexible you can gain more mobility if thats the right word by working on it...


----------



## NorthStar

Physical fitness makes a big difference to the quality of the sex, definitely :thumbup:


----------



## Tori4

Omg just have to say thank you for my morning giggle! 
Hilarious and can totally relate.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Milty said:


> ok I can't believe I'm posting in this thread :blush: but this is one thing I think I have mastered :blush: so here goes
> 
> my very very best piece of advice is to start doing stretches and get limber...it can add a lot ...even to the old stand by missionary position and guys love love love it!
> 
> Even if your not naturally flexible you can gain more mobility if thats the right word by working on it...

Yay, milty! :happydance:

I'm not the most flexible of people but I do get an A* for effort :haha:. I need to get fit so I think I'll give this a go :thumbup:.

Something that definitely works with my OH is STOCKINGS. I went out and bought a pair yesterday, came home and put them on and wandered into the lounge where he was playing Football Manager on the laptop then went back upstairs without saying anything. He was up those stairs in seconds. Bonus! :sex:


----------



## Milty

well if your just starting some new type of exercise I deffinitley sugest Yoga because it will build muscle, it's slower paced but still burning cals, and your stretching:winkwink:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Milty said:


> well if your just starting some new type of exercise I deffinitley sugest Yoga because it will build muscle, it's slower paced but still burning cals, and your stretching:winkwink:

:thumbup: I've got yoga on the Wii Fit thingy so that would be really good to do it at home. Maybe get the basics and then look at taking a class? I like the idea of the meditation aspect of yoga too....I need to relax :wacko: lol.


----------



## Milty

Keek I think that is a great idea! Give it a good chance and you might really like it...


then you can really drive your man crazy and do it in stockings!


By the way ever since I was 10 I have set new goals ever 10 years...hehe well one of my goals at 10 was to still do the splits at 20...when I was 18 and looking at my goal list I thought hey I can still do that one and I did...I've actualled carried that goal with me every 10 years... well I'm not to far from 40 and yes I can still do the splits among other things :blush:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wow! I've never been able to do the splits. That's seriously impressive!

Milty is that you there with your little man? What an absolutely gorgeous pic! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

hehe yes it his...he is my cutie...of course he is much older now but I still love his baby pics


----------



## Natsby

Ok TMI but I need to ask. If you bd and then sleep straight away leaving all the swimmers in place, does your skin react? I have a really bad reaction every time we do this, sore and uncomfortable. Is that normal?


----------



## Milty

are you using any type of lube or lotion?


----------



## Natsby

nope not that time.


----------



## Milty

I have not ever had that happen before but maybe you just have more sensitive skin...it could be the salt content...hmm I would be curious about it though....I wonder if your reaction would be the same if it were say in a less sensitive area on you...


----------



## SuperAwesome

Natsby, you might be having an allergic reaction to his sperm. It's rare, but it really can happen. It can also cause infertility (because your body is attacking his semen). I'd really bring this up with your doctor, as soon as you can.


----------



## Natsby

Will do! I´m seeing her tomorrow so I´ll ask. I searched the web and it does seem to happen, but I don´t like the sound of the treatment, too slow. I want a quick fix and a bfp before xmas! Ahh so impatient!


----------



## NorthStar

If it hasn't happened before maybe you're just unusally sensitive at the moment Nats, allergy wise. No new soap powders or showergels or anything like that?


----------



## SuperAwesome

Natsby said:


> Will do! I´m seeing her tomorrow so I´ll ask. I searched the web and it does seem to happen, but I don´t like the sound of the treatment, too slow. I want a quick fix and a bfp before xmas! Ahh so impatient!

:hugs: I hear ya. I hope you get a quick fix and a fast baby, too.


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm resurrecting the sex thread. Oh yeah. I now feel less stressed having had my bloods and OHs SA done (no results yet, have to have a scan next - that'll be weird :wacko:) so I've decided that this cycle I'm going to BD like a mad woman and go for at least 3 times a week :thumbup:. I hate to say it but I tend to avoid sex when I'm not fertile but I think I need to rethink my thinking...sex and lots of it and b*gger the timing! Come on. I read somewhere that the more sex you have the more you want it so I'll consider it research :winkwink:.

Who else is having lots of sex then?


----------



## Jax41

Not me Keeks, I'm guilty like you are :winkwink: :haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax41 said:


> Not me Keeks, I'm guilty like you are :winkwink: :haha::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm not convinced my plan will come to fruition, but it sounds good doesn't it? :haha:


----------



## VIKK1

sounds like a grand plan.............anyone tried SMEP and been successful?

I def see an increase in sex drive as I get closer to Ov


----------



## Jax41

keekeesaurus said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Not me Keeks, I'm guilty like you are :winkwink: :haha::haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I'm not convinced my plan will come to fruition, but it sounds good doesn't it? :haha:Click to expand...

I/we start off with good intentions and then run out of puff, usually just before O and then it's a chore when you don't want it to be!! :haha::haha:


----------



## VIKK1

Thats what happened last cycle,ran out of puff! have decided that tonight will be the start of our sexathon.............dh will think xmas has come early!:winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

My OH is only home 1 week out of 4 so if I'm having lots of sex I'll need to find someone else to do it with :rofl::rofl:

The first 6-8 months or so we were going at it every night leading up to Ov, but I've cut it back to 36 hourly.


----------



## VIKK1

NorthStar said:


> My OH is only home 1 week out of 4 so if I'm having lots of sex I'll need to find someone else to do it with :rofl::rofl:
> 
> The first 6-8 months or so we were going at it every night leading up to Ov, but I've cut it back to 36 hourly.

We'll be going for as many times as is humanly possible from today until FF gives me CH :wacko: minimum of every other day


----------



## FuzzyCaz

keekeesaurus said:


> I've decided that this cycle I'm going to BD like a mad woman and go for at least 3 times a week :thumbup:. I hate to say it but I tend to avoid sex when I'm not fertile but I think I need to rethink my thinking...sex and lots of it and b*gger the timing!

I'm joining you on this! *SO* fed up swallowing thermometers, peeing on sticks, and getting frustrated staring at a cycle chart that resembles the Swiss Alps, with no sign of ovulation.

I'm either NOT ovulating, or ovulating in such an odd way that BBT, CBFM & OPKsare ALL missing it completely.

So, be damned with temping, charting & stick peeing....next cycle, its 3 days a week (outside of AFs visit) and to hell with the rest of it!


----------



## keekeesaurus

That's the spirit! :thumbup:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

VIKK1 said:


> sounds like a grand plan.............anyone tried SMEP and been successful?
> 
> I def see an increase in sex drive as I get closer to Ov

I tried to do the SMEP this month but DH is a little on the less energetic side so it turned out to be more like every two days instead of every other day like the plan suggests. Having said that, we did have success this month but I think that may partly be based on the fact that having more sex kept the DH's supply fresher :blush:


----------



## Flipperty

What a fab thread. really gave me a good chuckle :haha:

I love, love sex, my hubby and I have always been very energetic in this department, have to say more recently it's felt a bit clinical and more 'chore' like, so we have tried to spice things up a little as it can feel pressured - this is hardly good. We have our own business so there is a lot of pressure and we work long hours... 

Trying for a baby needs to be fun really doesn't it .... We do try... :thumbup:

Anyone else end up laying on their backs with their legs in the air and a pillow or something under their bum.... Or is this all a myth and I'm a mug LOL :haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Flipperty said:


> Anyone else end up laying on their backs with their legs in the air and a pillow or something under their bum.... Or is this all a myth and I'm a mug LOL :haha::haha:

You're not the only one flipperty :haha:.


----------



## Flipperty

keekeesaurus said:


> Flipperty said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else end up laying on their backs with their legs in the air and a pillow or something under their bum.... Or is this all a myth and I'm a mug LOL :haha::haha:
> 
> You're not the only one flipperty :haha:.Click to expand...

Ha ha :haha::haha: Phew! :blush:


----------



## Natsby

Good grief no, I think over half of us are in the legs up the wall club. Also been known to do bicycles in the air and shoulder stands. Te sex isn´t very athletic these days but the after events could win medals.


----------



## Milty

I had been trying to do the every other day thing but when you don't know exactly what day you O it can mess things up...So I started out with every other day then went to every day thinking I would do that for 5 days but I O'd 2 days later . This resulted in my first "High" rating on FF as I usually only get a good!

If I hadn't switched to every day earlier than I normally would have I would have only had 2 days of the 5 fertile ones...


----------



## sumatwsimit

i've heard that if you don't have sex for a certain number of days before ov. then jump to it then the sperm is crap. in my understanding the fresher the sperm the better. tried to google it but not really finding the answer:shrug:

anyone know?


----------



## NorthStar

Every other day is I think the popular advice sumat, for optimum freshness.

For us it's not an option, because works away half the time, and I work away a bit too, so I don't tend to sweat this stuff anymore, just try and do it regularly around the optimum times when we are both home :shrug:


----------



## sumatwsimit

but what if you've left it for 5 days since the last explosion? are the swimmers swimming or floating?


----------



## NorthStar

sumatwsimit said:


> but what if you've left it for 5 days since the last explosion? are the swimmers swimming or floating?

IDK :haha: I don't think it's a case of wank or they all die, but I could be wrong :shrug: anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## sumatwsimit

NorthStar said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> but what if you've left it for 5 days since the last explosion? are the swimmers swimming or floating?
> 
> IDK :haha: I don't think it's a case of wank or they all die, but I could be wrong :shrug: anyone know the answer to this?Click to expand...

thnaks nstar, just trying to work out if last nights session counted or not :winkwink: didn't expext to ovulate so early this cycle :dohh:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm sure it did count, it's not like you had to blow cobwebs off it or anything :rofl:


----------



## sumatwsimit

maybe a fleck of dust but no cobwebs were seen :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

It's all good then lady :thumbup:

Otherwise I'm going to have to tell my OH to get a schedule going to take care of that stuff when he's away. Most nights I'm sure he just collapses into bed :haha: I've never even asked him if he's taking one off the wrist.


----------



## VIKK1

I think it could effect motility, so they may not all swim quite in the right direction. Get worn out before they reach the egg......... well thats my understanding! 

I try and make sure we have sex regularly to keep it all fresh :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Not an option for me, we are lucky to spend 13 days together a month :shrug: between our work commitments. 

Other people in his company have kids, so clearly it is still possible :haha:


----------



## littlepeps

love this thread !! 

My OH and I have high sex drives and can do it 3 times a day at the weekends :blush:

I dont tell him when I O as I dont want him to have any performance issue :wacko: and I dont want it to become clinical. We dont use preseed or softcups .. I guess they could spoil the mood .. but if it gets to the point that we need to try them I guess we would as we can have our usual frolics for the rest of the month :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

I'm not sure about this but I've heard if guys have sperm issues they should keep the pipes clean so to speak...I'm sure it's a case by case basis ...also I don't know how long is to long...


----------



## NorthStar

I know if the guy has issues then once a day is too much, some of the other ladies have posted that as their doctors advcie, but for normal swimmers I'm really not sure.


----------



## HPMINI

We've always been used to using a lube of some sort but this month I managed to him to change to Preseed so it was really easy to get him to use it. Does it help the creation of babies?
Because of the blatant advertising on the tube I had to be honest about the change and point out that the one we were using was not helping!


----------



## FuzzyCaz

**NOTHING TO SEE HERE - JUST DOUBLE-POSTING INTERNET GREMLINS AT WORK** :winkwink:


----------



## FuzzyCaz

FuzzyCaz said:


> So, be damned with temping, charting & stick peeing....*next cycle*, its 3 days a week (outside of AFs visit) and to hell with the rest of it!

Or even this cycle...seeing as AF hasn't turned up. She called in for tea, cramps and a bit of light spotting one day last week, then she disappeared? No idea what's going on....so we'll just keep at it :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

FuzzyCaz said:


> FuzzyCaz said:
> 
> 
> So, be damned with temping, charting & stick peeing....*next cycle*, its 3 days a week (outside of AFs visit) and to hell with the rest of it!
> 
> Or even this cycle...seeing as AF hasn't turned up. She called in for tea, cramps and a bit of light spotting one day last week, then she disappeared? No idea what's going on....so we'll just keep at it :thumbup:Click to expand...

If in doubt hump it out! (I don't take credit for that, but I thought it was fitting :thumbup:.)

Lots of sex is my plan too but it's not worked so far. But I'm coming up to my fertile period and feeling friskeh so I am optimistic. I just have to tear my OH away from Football Manager 2011 :growlmad:.


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> It's all good then lady :thumbup:
> 
> Otherwise I'm going to have to tell my OH to get a schedule going to take care of that stuff when he's away. Most nights I'm sure he just collapses into bed :haha: I've never even asked him if he's taking one off the wrist.

Ha, me either... I'm fine with him doing it whenever, but I don't want to know about it!

My FS told me to tell DH that one way or another he should be 'clearing the pipes' approx 4 times a week for optimum sperm health :haha: (DH has average-ish motility but a high overall count). DH reckons it was the best doctor's advice he's ever had! :rofl:


----------



## FuzzyCaz

keekeesaurus said:


> FuzzyCaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuzzyCaz said:
> 
> 
> So, be damned with temping, charting & stick peeing....*next cycle*, its 3 days a week (outside of AFs visit) and to hell with the rest of it!
> 
> Or even this cycle...seeing as AF hasn't turned up. She called in for tea, cramps and a bit of light spotting one day last week, then she disappeared? No idea what's going on....so we'll just keep at it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> If in doubt hump it out!Click to expand...

Amen sista! :thumbup:

:rofl:


----------



## Dans Mummy

We just seem to be really enjoying each other at the moment...and its very lovely i have to say. I think right now were closer than ever. I know were trying for a baby...but we just do whatever we want, when we want-its very sweet.


----------



## Leikela

Hi all,

This is my first post in this thread! I agree that sometimes it feels like "work" when conceiving! I am usually not in the mood at the time, but gotta do it. And I read that the man should "clean out the pipes" every 2 to 3 days for good sperm health. I started giving Hubby BJ's every 3 days. Maybe I should switch it to two! Either way, he is definitely enjoying that aspect of it. LOL


----------



## threebirds

Love this thread!
We're both finding it tough to do the sx on demand at ov time. We had a mc then found out I have crap amh & he has crap morphology & count. Need to be getting down to business more often than we are, keeping his pipes clean so to speak (last time i was away for a few days with work i even gave him explicit instructions to take care of things in my absence!) so not a lot of sxy sx here! Anyway my new worry / guilt is O in the tww (mine not his) - is it okay?? If there was the beginnings of a preg, how would O affect that if at all? Mmm mayb being horny post ov is a good sign? 
Good luck ladies x


----------



## threebirds

Oh and bring on the iui!


----------



## NorthStar

Threebirds - it is actually good for you to have an orgasm during TTC sex, the muscle contractions draw the swimmers further up and help the sperm meeting egg :thumbup:

The rest of the time it's just good to have an orgasm, full stop :haha:


----------



## threebirds

NorthStar said:


> Threebirds - it's just good to have an orgasm, full stop :haha:

:D def agree there 
Was thinking more of O around implant time and whether it could affect things xx


----------



## NorthStar

I certainly have never been advised by any medical doctor to refrain from sex in the TWW, and if there's no chance of an orgasm there's not much point in doing it really :shrug:

Bonk away I say :haha:


----------



## readyformore

I'm with NS on that one. It's pretty pointless without O.

It is ok to have sex and orgasm during the 2ww, and for the duration of an uneventful pregnancy.


----------

